# Time for a new turbo. Options?



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Little background about the set up on the car right now
2.0 8v (AEG) 
P&P
276 cam
Custom SRI
upgraded fuel system - 440s, RMR fuel rail and walbro fuel pump
2.5 turbo back (all pipe)
pretty much a stage 3 kinetic kit.
garret 50trim .48ar 
Kinetic manifold
MS2 

i'm probably missing a few things here and there. but anyway. long story short car was throwing alot of blue smoke and everything pointed out to be the oil restrictor. (new rings, valve seals etc) swtiched to a smaller one and two weeks later turbo is toasted ( i can hear metal through my filter :banghead

So now that i have to buy a new turbo what do you guys recommend? i'm wanting to go towards a bigger turbo which pointed me out to a PT 6031E (AKA 60 trim) .63ar. price is great and its more in my budget. keep in mind i'm a college student still and can't afford a 1200 gt30 or anything like that. i'm just looking for something better to replace the garret turbo that came on the kinetic kit :thumbup:

keep in mind. good spool up, and good up top. i can sacrifice the spool time as long as it holds up top. tune is set for 7400 rpm rev limiter.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

you should prob stick with the 50 trim. try a .63 a/r turbine housing this time. also, stay away from PTE turbos. they are very low quality and many people have issues with their turbo's smoking. garrett is OEM turbo mfg for many automobile and tractor companies. i have the same garrett 50 you do, but with the .63 a/r housing. 65k+ miles on my turbo and it's like new. i pulled off my turbo inlet and outlet hoses today, and saw no oil in there which is great. :thumbup: if you want something larger look into a garrett t3/t4 60 trim.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> you should prob stick with the 50 trim. try a .63 a/r turbine housing this time. also, stay away from PTE turbos. they are very low quality and many people have issues with their turbo's smoking. garrett is OEM turbo mfg for many automobile and tractor companies. i have the same garrett 50 you do, but with the .63 a/r housing. 65k+ miles on my turbo and it's like new. i pulled off my turbo inlet and outlet hoses today, and saw no oil in there which is great. :thumbup: if you want something larger look into a garrett t3/t4 60 trim.


That is my number one dislike about this turbo. smoking ever since new. unless kinetic never sent me the right oil restrictor which made my seals go out then once i went smaller it just killed it. 

what is your set up? is it a 3" in and a 2" out on the turbo?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

well my turbo inlet is 2.75" and the outlet is 2". i have a 3" CAI tho. you prob have something wrong with your oil feed or oil drain setup. the only time i ever saw my turbo smoke was when i had my oil drain line angled too much. i fixed that issue and never saw smoke again. but to address the restrictor concern, this is that you need. .065

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...oduct_Code=ATP-OIL-022&Category_Code=ATP-OIL1


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cts also has the restrictor on their site, maybe they sent u the wrong one. it 's possible

http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/T_series_Oil_Restrictor-464-5.html


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> cts also has the restrictor on their site, maybe they sent u the wrong one. it 's possible
> 
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/T_series_Oil_Restrictor-464-5.html


Yeah Im pretty sure they did and now turbo is toasted. 

is it cheaper to rebuilt the turbo, even tho i can hear rocks through my filter?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

A rebuild will set you back, at minimum about $350. I got a few local quotes and that was about the average minimum charge, depending what is ruined of course. 

I really like my garret turbo, it has had surge issues since it was installed in 2008 and it is still working well. I drive it every day at 15psi and it used to run up to 25. A replacement of the same turbo, with a little different spec would be my recommendation for your setup, its a good turbo, you just killed it really fast :laugh:

Much bigger will be too big for the little 8v, some head porting and cams will help the top end as well.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Yeah Im pretty sure they did and now turbo is toasted.
> 
> is it cheaper to rebuilt the turbo, even tho i can hear rocks through my filter?


they should be helping you with the replacement of this turbo  you could have it rebuilt by the gpop shop for less than a new turbo would cost. price might be kinda close close to a new turbo tho with shipping both ways.



-RalleyTuned- said:


> A rebuild will set you back, at minimum about $350. I got a few local quotes and that was about the average minimum charge, depending what is ruined of course.
> 
> I really like my garret turbo, it has had surge issues since it was installed in 2008 and it is still working well. I drive it every day at 15psi and it used to run up to 25. A replacement of the same turbo, with a little different spec would be my recommendation for your setup, its a good turbo, you just killed it really fast :laugh:
> 
> Much bigger will be too big for the little 8v, some head porting and cams will help the top end as well.


yeah the garretts are very solid turbos. also, i agree with anything much larger than a 50 is to big for an 8v. thats why i said get another 50, but with the .63 a/r hotside. the consensus in the 1.8t forum is that the .48ar housing sux for top end and is not worth the 3-400 rpm quicker spool. that might give OP the extra HP he's looking for with the same turbo essentially.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> some head porting and cams will help the top end as well.


Already have the head ported and the big cam. and yeah with the big cam the spooling was slower but up top was great. i guess that's the reason why i wanted to go with either a 57 trim and a .63ar so Im solid making power up to 7400 but Im not sure how horrible the spooling time would be. 



Big_Tom said:


> they should be helping you with the replacement of this turbo :rolleyes .


i contacted bbm cause that's where i bought the kit from but haven't had a response yet. we will see what they say.

On a different note tho, when i first start the car i can hear alot of noise coming from the turbo through my filter but it does build some boost but after cruising for a while noise goes away for the most part and then no more boost.. odd right?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

depends on how high boost you'd push the .57 trim. At 23psi mine surged. 57 trim stg3 with .63 housing.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

jettatech said:


> depends on how high boost you'd push the .57 trim. At 23psi mine surged. 57 trim stg3 with .63 housing.


Well that's my goal. i was running 20 but my wastegate is faulty so i had to lower my psi but Im going to want to run 20-23. Why were you having issues surging with that 57 trim? too small of a pipe or what


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

its the map of that turbo. I had it at 30 psi several times, if I kept the rpms up, but to do a pull on the high way, surge city. no air filter, down pipe cut out, +2mm valves. drove good, but got greedy with boost.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

jettatech said:


> its the map of that turbo. I had it at 30 psi several times, if I kept the rpms up, but to do a pull on the high way, surge city. no air filter, down pipe cut out, +2mm valves. drove good, but got greedy with boost.


That's crap. now Im not really sure where to go from here. not sure if i should just stick with the 50 trim but with thwarting .63 hot side or if i should just try the pte turbos or what.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kevinescobar15 said:


> That's crap. now Im not really sure where to go from here. not sure if i should just stick with the 50 trim but with thwarting .63 hot side or if i should just try the pte turbos or what.


stick with the garrett 50 .63 a/r. pte suck for quality, just do a quick search in the 1.8t engine thread to see some of those PTE disasters. don't get sucked in by the low prices and shiny housings/wheels. i'd buy a turbo off ebay before i buy PTE. garrett is an oem turbo manufacturer for a reason  the same with brogwarner, they are also oem turbo supplier for motor companies... this alone should speak volumes for quality. you really don't need more air, there are 1.8t's running 400+whp on 50 trims w/ .63 a/r housing. if you get a larger turbo, i think you'll just be adding more lag. it's your car tho :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks man.. i guess that makes more sense. ill stick with garret and ill make sure they send me the right restrictor for that turbo.. 

now my other question is, where can i buy it for the cheapest? i saw cts is selling it for 650 and they are pretty local ( bc and Im in wa )


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Now that BW is FINALLY shipping EFRs you might want to look there. They are pricey but absolutely bulletproof and flow more air, more efficiently than any other turbo sized the same. Plus you won't need an external wastegate or BOV.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> also, stay away from PTE turbos.


I realize I have far fewer posts on the forum however my PTE6262-DBB was pushed real hard on the track for 2 years @ 20 psi / 480-490 WHP without issue.... to this day. I've also read about the 1.8T disasters too.... however I haven't run into a single problem as of yet. Also my PTE has a built in restrictor, - just my .02 (granted my application differs from the OP's)

not knocking garrett however - they've been in business for as long as they have for a reason

and my kinetic kit came without any restrictor, I was told by Shaun @ Kinetic to run without one when I asked, and boom - 3 months later the oil seals were done for (on my old T3 JB). When it comes to restrictors I've learned to just monitor the oil pressure @ idle + load and act accordingly. :thumbup:

edit: I should add - Kinetic (to their credit) rebuilt the turbo for free + very reasonable shipping. I ended up selling it as I went right away with the PTE6262 and haven't looked back.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> I was told by Shaun @ Kinetic to run without one when I asked, and boom - 3 months later the oil seals were done for (on my old T3 JB). When it comes to restrictors I've learned to just monitor the oil pressure @ idle + load and act accordingly. :thumbup:


Yeah when i purchased the kit about a year ago, i had plenty of issues, melted pistons, busted ecu and more. and everytime i get it to run good something else breaks. Im loosing my patience with this and somedays i just want to sell the pos. but anyway they did send me a restrictor but it probably wasn't the right one..ever since day one i kept seeing smoke..specially at high rpm..but i always blamed it on my valve seals. i replaced those and one day i was doing a pull 3-5th all the way to 7400 and after that day the car started throwing alot more smoke and it all came from the turbo. comp check was good and so was everything else.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> I realize I have far fewer posts on the forum however my PTE6262-DBB was pushed real hard on the track for 2 years @ 20 psi / 480-490 WHP without issue.... to this day. I've also read about the 1.8T disasters too.... however I haven't run into a single problem as of yet. Also my PTE has a built in restrictor, - just my .02 (granted my application differs from the OP's)
> 
> not knocking garrett however - they've been in business for as long as they have for a reason
> 
> ...


it's not about post count bro :beer: i know there are some cars that have been reliable on PTE turbos, i was just pointing out their failure rate is much higher than garrett and PTE cant touch garrett/borgwarner quality


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Thanks man.. i guess that makes more sense. ill stick with garret and ill make sure they send me the right restrictor for that turbo..
> 
> now my other question is, where can i buy it for the cheapest? i saw cts is selling it for 650 and they are pretty local ( bc and Im in wa )


I had a few dealings with jesse at usedturbos.net in california

This guys customer service is great and he makes a good product. He will make you anythig just tell him what you want to do and power goals.

He just warrantied a 1.5 year old turbo for me for a boost issue and i came to find out it wasnt even his turbo it was an issue with my setup all he charged me was shipping to and from him for the turbo.


He uses garrett or precision internals and aftermarket housings so far quality is great.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

KMSgolf said:


> I had a few dealings with jesse at usedturbos.net in california
> 
> This guys customer service is great and he makes a good product. He will make you anythig just tell him what you want to do and power goals.
> 
> ...


Cool. ill make sure to give him a call. I want to make sure this is my second and last turbo..all along i thought i was going to have to replace a motor first. not a brand new turbo.


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Cool. ill make sure to give him a call. I want to make sure this is my second and last turbo..all along i thought i was going to have to replace a motor first. not a brand new turbo.


His prices are killer cheap, problay because he builds them himself. Def worth a call if you want to save a few bucks.:thumbup:


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

KMSgolf said:


> His prices are killer cheap, problay because he builds them himself. Def worth a call if you want to save a few bucks.:thumbup:


Most deff. paying for college and paying for this hobby isn't cheap. The more money i can save the better. of course getting the best parts for cheaper.

Question for you though since i won't be able to contact him until Monday. Do you think he'll be able to rebuild my existing turbo and switch my ar from .48 to .63 or do you think it'd be cheaper to just buy a new turbo? Reason why i ask is because im not sure how that works when it comes to switching the housings.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ i'm tellin you man. whether you get it rebuilt or buy a new one. stick w/ garrett if you want the best reliability. you could be doing this again soon with a pte turbo. also, turbine housings are a very easy swap on t3/t4 turbos :thumbup: wont be much of a job at all the someone who rebuild turbos for a living


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ i'm tellin you man. whether you get it rebuilt or buy a new one. stick w/ garrett if you want the best reliability. you could be doing this again soon with a pte turbo. also, turbine housings are a very easy swap on t3/t4 turbos :thumbup: wont be much of a job at all the someone who rebuild turbos for a living


Yeah Im going to see how much he charges to rebuild and switch my housing if not Im.buying a new 57 trim with a .63 ar from cts which is cheaper than the 50 trim.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Yeah Im going to see how much he charges to rebuild and switch my housing if not Im.buying a new 57 trim with a .63 ar from cts which is cheaper than the 50 trim.


:beer: 57 trim is not too bad, was thinking about boosing my prelude with one. i heard they surge at higher RPMs tho so it might not be a good choice if you want to run 20+ psi on it. i'm not sure at what psi the surging begins tho.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer: 57 trim is not too bad, was thinking about boosing my prelude with one. i heard they surge at higher RPMs tho so it might not be a good choice if you want to run 20+ psi on it. i'm not sure at what psi the surging begins tho.


yeah i think i'm just not going to worry about it until i figure out if i can rebuild mine with a bigger housing. 

Thanks for all the help :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

the journal bearing PTEs are fine up to 22psi...after that it's a crap shoot...you'll lose.

The Ball Bearing PTEs dont fail...and if they do IT'S RARE. This comes from the drag racing world where we just beat the **** outta em :laugh:


Anyway I'd suggest sticking with the 50trim (my 8v made 375whp on a mustang dyno at 25psi 93oct+w/m on my HX35 which shares the exact same compressor dimensions as the t3/t4 50trim) or goin into the GT3076. The 57trim is a much less efficient turbo to the 50trim. In other words its a waste. Dont look at trim sizes..EVER.

But believe me 375~400whp gets old...you'll want more:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

just saw your budget.... consider the T04e 60trim (if you want room to grow). Your T04e 50trim is a 54mm inducer.

the 60 is a 58mm inducer.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> the journal bearing PTEs are fine up to 22psi...after that it's a crap shoot...you'll lose.
> 
> The Ball Bearing PTEs dont fail...and if they do IT'S RARE. This comes from the drag racing world where we just beat the **** outta em :laugh:
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> just saw your budget.... consider the T04e 60trim (if you want room to grow). Your T04e 50trim is a 54mm inducer.
> 
> the 60 is a 58mm inducer.


great info :thumbup: i still have seen a lot of DBB pte failures tho, but not nearly as many as the journal


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> great info :thumbup: i still have seen a lot of DBB pte failures tho, but not nearly as many as the journal


 define alot? Alot of failures are user error. I had a guy go thru 4 JB 6766 in a year and his BB version is still going 2yrs later.

I have another friend with similar results (both run 9s lol)

I know PTE had there share of production woes early but now...here in 2012...it just isnt the case (ball bearing at least)


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> just saw your budget.... consider the T04e 60trim (if you want room to grow). Your T04e 50trim is a 54mm inducer.
> 
> the 60 is a 58mm inducer.


wouldn't that be bigger than the t3/t4e 57 trim? i mean i know what your saying and i've seen your build but i'm not really turbo smart what so ever, once again i'm a little confused. and also if going with the T04E 60trim, wouldn't that be too big?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

kevinescobar15 said:


> wouldn't that be bigger than the t3/t4e 57 trim? i mean i know what your saying and i've seen your build but i'm not really turbo smart what so ever, once again i'm a little confused. and also if going with the T04E 60trim, wouldn't that be too big?


 dont even consider the 57trim. The 50trim is a better turbo.

Yes the 60trim is bigger. Expect a 2~300rpm later change in spool but moderately better midrange/topend. And if you really push it then a MUCH better topend.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> dont even consider the 57trim. The 50trim is a better turbo.
> 
> Yes the 60trim is bigger. Expect a 2~300rpm later change in spool but moderately better midrange/topend. And if you really push it then a MUCH better topend.


I can live with that delay..change my cam to the 276 turbo cam instead of the 276 na and call it a day.. Best place to get that turbo at, suggestions?


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

This would be the one correct? 
http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/Garrett_T3_T4E_60trim-28-13.html 

And stick with the .63 ar instead of .48 or .83?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> define alot? Alot of failures are user error. I had a guy go thru 4 JB 6766 in a year and his BB version is still going 2yrs later.
> 
> I have another friend with similar results (both run 9s lol)
> 
> I know PTE had there share of production woes early but now...here in 2012...it just isnt the case (ball bearing at least)


more than i can count on 1 hand personally, and many more online. user error does play some part, but still garrett is more reliable that PTE regardless IMO.



kevinescobar15 said:


> wouldn't that be bigger than the t3/t4e 57 trim? i mean i know what your saying and i've seen your build but i'm not really turbo smart what so ever, once again i'm a little confused. and also if going with the T04E 60trim, wouldn't that be too big?


yes it a little bigger, but size is not everything  it's a better turbo than the 57



kevinescobar15 said:


> This would be the one correct?
> http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/Garrett_T3_T4E_60trim-28-13.html
> 
> And stick with the .63 ar instead of .48 or .83?


go with the .63 a/r :thumbup: on the 50 or the 60.


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Most deff. paying for college and paying for this hobby isn't cheap. The more money i can save the better. of course getting the best parts for cheaper.
> 
> Question for you though since i won't be able to contact him until Monday. Do you think he'll be able to rebuild my existing turbo and switch my ar from .48 to .63 or do you think it'd be cheaper to just buy a new turbo? Reason why i ask is because im not sure how that works when it comes to switching the housings.


Well im not sure whats cheaper but i can say this, I got a T67 full t4 for 650 shipped to my house. I understand you usually get what you pay for but like i said my turbo has been great for over a year but Its kind of a summer car so I dont drive it all year (summer and a half of driving on weekends or randam days), I did however beat the crap out of it as the motor is built and thats what its for.

Like i said earlier i thought it was having a boosting issue and called him and he had me send it to him and he built me a new one for nothing but shipping, got a better size turbo for nothing but shipping (great customer service). I ended up with the same problem with the new turbo and came to find out it wasnt the turbo it was my setup. Problem fixed and im hoping to get on the dyno this week and really crank up the HP.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

KMSgolf said:


> Well im not sure whats cheaper but i can say this, I got a T67 full t4 for 650 shipped to my house. I understand you usually get what you pay for but like i said my turbo has been great for over a year but Its kind of a summer car so I dont drive it all year (summer and a half of driving on weekends or randam days), I did however beat the crap out of it as the motor is built and thats what its for.
> 
> Like i said earlier i thought it was having a boosting issue and called him and he had me send it to him and he built me a new one for nothing but shipping, got a better size turbo for nothing but shipping (great customer service). I ended up with the same problem with the new turbo and came to find out it wasnt the turbo it was my setup. Problem fixed and im hoping to get on the dyno this week and really crank up the HP.


Talked to jessi and got a quote on a brand new garret with a billet housing t/t04b 50trim and a .63ar for 695 the inducer is 54 instead of 53(mine). also he will give me money back once i send him my turbo and looks at it. any input on that turbo? Good? Bad? Sounds like a goodturbo to me but Im not a turbo smart guy


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Talked to jessi and got a quote on a brand new garret with a billet housing t/t04b 50trim and a .63ar for 695 the inducer is 54 instead of 53(mine). also he will give me money back once i send him my turbo and looks at it. any input on that turbo? Good? Bad? Sounds like a goodturbo to me but Im not a turbo smart guy


sounds like a decent deal. can you get pics of said turbo? i bet it looks cool


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> sounds like a decent deal. can you get pics of said turbo? i bet it looks cool


Im going to look it up online and see what it looks like. he said that spool will be much better than the one i have specially with the different housing


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Talked to jessi and got a quote on a brand new garret with a billet housing t/t04b 50trim and a .63ar for 695 the inducer is 54 instead of 53(mine). also he will give me money back once i send him my turbo and looks at it. any input on that turbo? Good? Bad? Sounds like a goodturbo to me but Im not a turbo smart guy


My math is a bit rusty but if im not a total idiot the formula to figure out your exducer to get a good idea how big the turbo is should be Trim=(inducer^2/exducer^2)100 and you have everything but E (exducer)

should work out to excducer being 76.379mm which is kinda big with an ar of .63 that may be kind of late when you hit boost on a 2.0? Maybe someone with more turbo knowledge will know where in the rev range that will hit on a 2.0

Hope my stupid math helps :thumbup:


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

KMSgolf said:


> My math is a bit rusty but if im not a total idiot the formula to figure out your exducer to get a good idea how big the turbo is should be Trim=(inducer^2/exducer^2)100 and you have everything but E (exducer)
> 
> should work out to excducer being 76.379mm which is kinda big with an ar of .63 that may be kind of late when you hit boost on a 2.0? Maybe someone with more turbo knowledge will know where in the rev range that will hit on a 2.0
> 
> Hope my stupid math helps :thumbup:


What Charlie said (jessi's turbo specialist) was that this turbo was going to spool faster than the turbo i have now. which i was full spooled(20psi) by 4300-4500 with the very large cam overlope that i have.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Talked to jessi and got a quote on a brand new garret with a billet housing t/t04b 50trim and a .63ar for 695 the inducer is 54 instead of 53(mine). also he will give me money back once i send him my turbo and looks at it. any input on that turbo? Good? Bad? Sounds like a goodturbo to me but Im not a turbo smart guy


you dont want a t04b...you want a T04*E*!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> you dont want a t04b...you want a T04*E*!


:thumbup: the housing i have


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :thumbup: the housing i have


not just the housing, the wheels are different.


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> you dont want a t04b...you want a T04*E*!


Jessi at usedturbos.net said that it would be a better turbo for my application.. not sure what the difference is? He said that the t04b has a bigger inducer than mine. 55 mm inducer if i recall correctly


----------



## [email protected]RT (Oct 6, 2009)

kevinescobar15 said:


> Jessi at usedturbos.net said that it would be a better turbo for my application.. not sure what the difference is? He said that the t04b has a bigger inducer than mine. 55 mm inducer if i recall correctly


 yea the turbo that comes with your kit is a t04b "46trim" if i remember correctly. That maybe nice for the 250whp realm but if you're really seeing full 20psi at 4200rpms and only making that kinda power you should look elsewhere. 

I really like the t04E 50trim for the 2L 8v. To keep your car fun on the street i'd get the .48a/r for it. Full boost (20psi) should be around 3800~4k maybe even sooner and u WILL make more power than the current turbo. 

the t04b that you're being recommended is pretty unbalanced flow wise between the compressor and turbine wheel as a result power gain/potential for more power will be limited. The "b" series is really old school. I wouldnt even consider it.:beer:


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> yea the turbo that comes with your kit is a t04b "46trim" if i remember correctly. That maybe nice for the 250whp realm but if you're really seeing full 20psi at 4200rpms and only making that kinda power you should look elsewhere.
> 
> I really like the t04E 50trim for the 2L 8v. To keep your car fun on the street i'd get the .48a/r for it. Full boost (20psi) should be around 3800~4k maybe even sooner and u WILL make more power than the current turbo.
> 
> the t04b that you're being recommended is pretty unbalanced flow wise between the compressor and turbine wheel as a result power gain/potential for more power will be limited. The "b" series is really old school. I wouldnt even consider it.:beer:


You know ill listen to you just because you have the same engine as me and you know your stuff. Since the turbo that he recommended is the same price as the t3/t04e 60 trim .63ar then ill go for that. it'll give me room to grow and if i don't like the spool up time then ill go for the 276 turbo cam. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

kevinescobar15 said:


> You know ill listen to you just because you have the same engine as me and you know your stuff. Since the turbo that he recommended is the same price as the t3/t04e 60 trim .63ar then ill go for that. it'll give me room to grow and if i don't like the spool up time then ill go for the 276 turbo cam. :thumbup:


the TT276 114*LSA shouldnt change spool up much if any. It makes the response down low a little lazy but 20psi for me was still at the same point.

Now the t04e 60trim will spool a little later then what u have now. Figure 20psi by 4400~4500. Its been a long time since i've seen one run so im not 100%. Here's the thing unless you plan on going to a larger injector then any turbo you pick at this point can/will max them out 


Time to man up college boy! 


PS: C2 is looking for someone to write a 8v 630cc file for currently....you might be able to strike a deal:beer:


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> the TT276 114*LSA shouldnt change spool up much if any. It makes the response down low a little lazy but 20psi for me was still at the same point.
> 
> Now the t04e 60trim will spool a little later then what u have now. Figure 20psi by 4400~4500. Its been a long time since i've seen one run so im not 100%. Here's the thing unless you plan on going to a larger injector then any turbo you pick at this point can/will max them out
> 
> ...


this guy :thumbup: i ditched c2 for ms2. Im already close to maxing out the 440's right now. 630s are on my list.:beer: just shi*t keeps breaking and its keeping me from that. but soon enough plus dyno numbers :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

kevinescobar15 said:


> this guy :thumbup: i ditched c2 for ms2. Im already close to maxing out the 440's right now. 630s are on my list.:beer: just shi*t keeps breaking and its keeping me from that. but soon enough plus dyno numbers :beer:


sounds good. When you're ready to order stuff lemme know PM Me:thumbup::beer:


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> sounds good. When you're ready to order stuff lemme know PM Me:thumbup::beer:


:thumbup: will do man. appreciate it.


----------

